# Insects getting into 810s



## AlphaDog (30/10/17)

Bit of a weird experience, but i think we need some kind of 810 cap to prevent insects and other crap from getting into RDAs/RTAs with 810 wide bore drip tips. 

Once a fly got into my RDA, and just now a little miggie.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Jengz (30/10/17)

the key is to always be vaping, dont put it down! haha but sies

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## HPBotha (30/10/17)

aaaah the good old days of Kayfun drip tips!!! Flavour needles! Not even a Miggie will be able to get in there one shot --- biedjie aim ja, but not sommer so!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## zadiac (31/10/17)

Ya. I also vaped a gogga once. It was horrible. I made some caps on my 3D printer to put over the drip tip when I snooze at night, but it happened more than once that I wanted to vape in the morning and forget that the drip tip is closed off.....lol, but that's not so bad.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Yagya (31/10/17)

This is so appropriate now with goggas season here.
I also have this fomo and at times put tissue paper into the open rta's at night.
Topcaps would be the answer..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (31/10/17)

Goggas shouldn't actually get into our atties as nicotine is supposed to be an insect repellent.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (31/10/17)

I once vaped a Moth, I can still hear the crackle. Spitback was terrible and the taste even worse. Try not to put your device next to a bed lamp or desk lamp, hard for me to do that now as I am infused with Moth Soul and constantly around the lamps at the house, getting hard to control it actually.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 15


----------



## Silver (31/10/17)

This is very true, well raised @AlphaDog 

The thought of vaping a googa mixed in to my juice repulses me big time.
Protein infusion 

I once found a gogga in my RM2 on Reo Silver that wasnt used for a while and was waiting for a pit stop which took longer than i expected. When i opened it up i saw this little black thing on the ceramic base and thought, thats strange, i dont recall seeing that before. Was a little miggie. I had the normal concave longish delrin drip tip on it which is not wide bore. Doubt it got in through the 1.2mm stock airhole.

Heavy washing and rinsing followed. 

I think they are attracted to the juice in there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris du Toit (31/10/17)

I'm not so worried about goggas, my brother almost inhaled a earing the other day hahahaha. His fiancé had her mod in her handbag and a random stud earing (luckily plastic) made its way into the AVO 24... she gave it to him to taste if the cotton needs to be replaced, he almost swallowed it!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## AlphaDog (31/10/17)

Silver said:


> This is very true, well raised @AlphaDog
> 
> The thought of vaping a googa mixed in to my juice repulses me big time.
> Protein infusion
> ...


Yeah, the thought of vaping a gogga really.... bugs me. LOL

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (31/10/17)

Rooigevaar said:


> I once vaped a Moth, I can still hear the crackle. Spitback was terrible and the taste even worse. Try not to put your device next to a bed lamp or desk lamp, hard for me to do that now as I am infused with Moth Soul and constantly around the lamps at the house, getting hard to control it actually.


Best response of the month!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/10/17)

These caps should frighten away any goggas that come near your drip tips.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## kev mac (1/11/17)

AlphaDog said:


> Bit of a weird experience, but i think we need some kind of 810 cap to prevent insects and other crap from getting into RDAs/RTAs with 810 wide bore drip tips.
> 
> Once a fly got into my RDA, and just now a little miggie.


Maybe switch to 510s and they'll not be able to fit?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (1/11/17)

AlphaDog said:


> Yeah, the thought of vaping a gogga really.... bugs me. LOL


It's about the only flavor yet not on the market.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (1/11/17)

Silver said:


> This is very true, well raised @AlphaDog
> 
> The thought of vaping a googa mixed in to my juice repulses me big time.
> Protein infusion
> ...





AlphaDog said:


> Yeah, the thought of vaping a gogga really.... bugs me. LOL



Nothing a little menthol can not fix...

My issue is not so much goggas getting in there but cat hair! With four of them around it is almost unavoidable during malting season. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (1/11/17)

What “bugs” me most is that you guys have had the taste of goga juice and proteins in your rda’s. Me not so much as i am a neat freak with my gear and check all the boxes before i vape in the morning.


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/11/17)

you guys are a bunch of sissies. a bit of protein in the morning is good for you. and this would have some added crunch for texture

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Bizkuit (1/11/17)

The idea of a nice fat "stink gogga" making its way into my atty really freaks me out. that may just make me give up vaping

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## craigb (1/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> you guys are a bunch of sissies. a bit of protein in the morning is good for you. and this would have some added crunch for texture


extra "mouth feel"

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/11/17)

craigb said:


> extra "mouth feel"


That's what she said 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb (1/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> That's what she said
> 
> Sent from the abyss


after calling it a "little gogga"?

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/11/17)

craigb said:


> after calling it a "little gogga"?


if only I knew the names of large gogga's


----------



## craigb (2/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> if only I knew the names of large gogga's


Like the Deaths-head hawk moth?

I don't think we will need to worry about these sneaking into our driptips! Sorry for triggering people so early on a Thursday (not sorry)




http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...-flocking-UK-attract-garden-tobacco-wine.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/11/17)

AlphaDog said:


> Bit of a weird experience, but i think we need some kind of 810 cap to prevent insects and other crap from getting into RDAs/RTAs with 810 wide bore drip tips.
> 
> Once a fly got into my RDA, and just now a little miggie.


Use Doom, looks like all the Preachers are using this nowadays

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (2/11/17)

craigb said:


> Like the Deaths-head hawk moth?
> 
> I don't think we will need to worry about these sneaking into our driptips! Sorry for triggering people so early on a Thursday (not sorry)
> 
> ...


Yeah I think the drip tips are safe. Do they they lay eggs though  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> you guys are a bunch of sissies. a bit of protein in the morning is good for you. and this would have some added crunch for texture



I agree. *We all eat insects every day*. Even the vegetabilists and vegans. 

The Food and Drug Administration in America publishes legally allowed amounts of insects in food – canned mushrooms are the worst for maggots, apparently with 20 maggots being allowed per 100g of drained mushrooms. Yum Yum !

For the* beer drinkers* out there, 3,500 aphids per 10 grams of hops is allowed by the FDA. This results in an aphid rich beer.


These tasty chaps

are known as Damson Hop aphids.

And for those of you who like all things red. Most *red coloured sweets* are dyed by using the crushed cochineal beetle (additive E20).





In my opinion anyone who can eat the well known sea cockroach, the prawn, would also love beer and red sweets.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

